# Maldon - 100 miles "for food" - 30th July



## HaloJ (18 Jul 2011)

Excuse the late posting of this ride.

London Liverpool Street to Maldon and back
Saturday July 30th at 8am 


Junction of Liverpool Street and Old Broad Street near Muck D's.
Street view of location


We'll be riding the same route as the ride in January which was quite rolling. Hopefully this time we'll not be riding into a headwind at 0 degrees. Outward bound halfway break will be once more at the delightful Blackmore Tea Rooms. Lunch will be held at The Old Ship in Haybridge Basin. Both venues proved to be superb last time.

The weather so far is looking as changeable as it currently is. Expect it to be either 10 degrees and blowing a gale or 25 degrees and sunny.

Outbound route : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/552840
Return route : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/552887

Riders : 
139NI - if time off work
Alberto
HaloJ
Ianrauk
iZap - will decide on Friday
lilolee - meeting at Blackmore
martin235
philk56 - + 1
origamist
simgsxr
SteveVW
StuAff

Out :
rb58 - kinda double booked
tynan - pass declined, press ganged into cheap slave labour

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2011)

I'm in...


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Jul 2011)

Aww, alas, no go for me am afraid.. am doing a trial 4 day solo camping tour to Exeter and back... but have fun one and all...


----------



## HaloJ (18 Jul 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aww, alas, no go for me am afraid.. am doing a trial 4 day solo camping tour to Exeter and back... but have fun one and all...



Is that LEJOG prep?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Jul 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Is that LEJOG prep?




Better... and longer... TDF prep... 

and besides, you know I never turn up to these rides anyhow... ahem...


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

I'd forgotten how far out Maldon is, me an Essex boy and all

Tentative interest here, subject to calendar, a ride from Liverpool Street is too good to pass on

bah to rolling but this must be a good chance to use and reinforce my stirrings of core stength so hard earnt on the weekend's Dunwich, so much tenderness around the torso that as far as i can see is simple (over) exertion

and of course a solemn promise not to leave me behind, there was a waft of fast about my last outing with your lot, granted I was shepherded home in a very decent way, no two pints with jumbo pie lunch this time, promise


----------



## rb58 (18 Jul 2011)

I hope to be along too Abs, so please add me to the list.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jul 2011)

Should be fine for this ride.

M


----------



## Becs (18 Jul 2011)

B*llocks I can't make this one either! I will be in Cambridge - although I will hopefully be cycling back to London on the 31st if anyone wants to join me!


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

surely someone that considers 100 miles a long way will join, it's a depressing roll call of far and fast merchants so far

I'm still traumatised by my struggling to hold onto Halo's wheel while she was riding with no hands and doing some arm stretches, doubtless keeping the pace at something I could manage

and on the return managing 24 mph at one point and watching the other three dwindling into the distance


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> surely someone that considers 100 miles a long way will join, it's a depressing roll call of far and fast merchants so far



Here I am!!!



. I'm in


----------



## User10571 (18 Jul 2011)

*Strokes beardless chin in a thoughtful kind of way and says "B0ll0X!"*

This kind of clashes with an overnighter from a forum not-so-afar between Oxford and Londres - otherwise I'd be up for it.


----------



## HaloJ (19 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> surely someone that considers 100 miles a long way will join, it's a depressing roll call of far and fast merchants so far
> 
> I'm still traumatised by my struggling to hold onto Halo's wheel while she was riding with no hands and doing some arm stretches, doubtless keeping the pace at something I could manage
> 
> and on the return managing 24 mph at one point and watching the other three dwindling into the distance



LOL! 100 miles is a long way. It may be something I do semi regularly but it's most certainly still a long way.


----------



## redjedi (19 Jul 2011)

I'm away that weekend 

Shame as I really wanted to do that ride again when the weather was better.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2011)

hah, if snipey redjedi is swerving it then I'm in

subject to pass natch


----------



## philk56 (23 Jul 2011)

Is there room for two or three interlopers? About time I cracked 100 miles, What sort of time do you expect to be back?


----------



## StuAff (23 Jul 2011)

Count me in. Possibly for the ride back as well. I'll have only done three centuries this month anyway (Winchester ride, Dun Run, sportive- from Brockenhurst, so I'm riding there- tomorrow)...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Count me in. Possibly for the ride back as well. I'll have only done three centuries this month anyway (Winchester ride, Dun Run, sportive- from Brockenhurst, so I'm riding there- tomorrow)...



can you get to LSS for 8am Stu?


----------



## StuAff (23 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> can you get to LSS for 8am Stu?



Well, I did last time


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well, I did last time



Fair enough


----------



## HaloJ (24 Jul 2011)

philk56 said:


> Is there room for two or three interlopers? About time I cracked 100 miles, What sort of time do you expect to be back?




You're more than welcome.
Short answer : early evening

Long answer : We'll be looking to keep a brisk pace for getting back as early as possible. The outbound halfway stop will be as brief as possible (coffee/tea stop) and there isn't a scheduled break on the return leg. Basically we'll be aiming for an average of 14mph over the entire distance so hoping for a max of 7 hours of riding. I'm also hoping for a tailwind on the return leg. 

Abs


----------



## lilolee (24 Jul 2011)

Being a 'Can't be bothered to get up early enough to get to LSS for 8:00' can I meet you at Blackmore at I guess 10:00 ish?


----------



## philk56 (24 Jul 2011)

> You're more than welcome.
> Short answer : early evening
> 
> Long answer : We'll be looking to keep a brisk pace for getting back as early as possible. The outbound halfway stop will be as brief as possible (coffee/tea stop) and there isn't a scheduled break on the return leg. Basically we'll be aiming for an average of 14mph over the entire distance so hoping for a max of 7 hours of riding. I'm also hoping for a tailwind on the return leg.
> ...


Thanks. Sounds ok. If we can't keep up on the way back we'll pootle along at our own pace!


----------



## Alberto (24 Jul 2011)

I'd love to join you guys on this ride! Can I please be added to the list? Is everyone returning to Liverpool St or North London to form a mini-peloton?

Many thanks

Alberto


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2011)

Alberto said:


> I'd love to join you guys on this ride! Can I please be added to the list? Is everyone returning to Liverpool St or North London to form a mini-peloton?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Alberto



Nice one Alberto, be good to see and ride with you again.

I can imagine Halo will be heading back to North London as she lives there.
I (and probably Ross if he is coming) will head south to Dartford.


----------



## philk56 (24 Jul 2011)

North London would be good for us too.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jul 2011)

lilolee said:


> Being a 'Can't be bothered to get up early enough to get to LSS for 8:00' can I meet you at Blackmore at I guess 10:00 ish?



Certainly Lee. I'd guess 10:30 allowing for traffic lights in the city which always slows us down.

I suspect Martin will join you on Dartford Ian. I suspect we'll split somewhere around Stock. I normally head back into the start point then work North over Hampstead Heath (Haverstock Hill) to Muswell Hill. Happy to head into North London from the East though I've never attempted climbing Muswell Hill after 100 miles.

Abs


----------



## Alberto (25 Jul 2011)

Looking forward to riding with you all Ian 

Way back through the start point would work for me, need to get back to NW5 from there.

Alberto


----------



## lilolee (25 Jul 2011)

Cool, I'll start and stop at Brentwood.

See you Saturday.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2011)

lilolee said:


> Cool, I'll start and stop at Brentwood.
> 
> See you Saturday.



Good to have you join us Squire


----------



## lilolee (25 Jul 2011)

After missing out on the FNRttC to Margate and Brighton, it'll be good to be on a CC ride.


----------



## iZaP (25 Jul 2011)

I'm most likely in.


I'll be 100% sure on friday


----------



## Origamist (25 Jul 2011)

@Abs and Ian. What is the etiquette on these 100 milers? Do we stick together as a bunch or taper and regroup (with waymarkers?) every once in a while? If people struggle with the pace do we slow to their speed a la the FNRTTC?


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jul 2011)

Bit of all that really.

We tend to stick together taking turns at the front if able. If we do drop people we wait for them to catch up again (once someone notices







). If we have strung out someone will way mark till everyone is past the junction and we tend to wait for everyone to regroup at the top of climbs. We use the usual shouted warnings "stopping", "easy", "glass" and someone will usually shout "bollards" at some point. Breakdowns and injuries we aim to always be in attendance and everyone should either have mine or Ian's mobile number.

The hardest bit is keeping it moving and getting the 100 miles in as close to daylight hours as possible. Cambridge #2 was an eye opener for us all as we kept the pace far too high but it was good to find the limit and get it out of the system.





Abs

EDIT : There are sections that allow for people that wish to break off the front for their speed fix generally a stretch of road where we don't turn off.


----------



## Tynan (25 Jul 2011)

sadly I'm out, grouting and siliconing the downstairs shower room has been moved up the agenda

not by me

have fun


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2011)

HaloJ said:


> was an eye opener for us all as we kept the pace far too high but it was good to find the limit and get it out of the system.



Not me Guv!!!

Oh and I'll be heading for the Woolwich Ferry but hopefully without getting lost in the Ilford one way system this time......


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Not me Guv!!!
> 
> Oh and I'll be heading for the Woolwich Ferry but hopefully without getting lost in the Ilford one way system this time......



No blame apportioned other than towards myself. Speed wise I've just been out on my normal commute replacement route but this time with the HR monitor. I'm most certainly slower due to a higher heart rate than I was during the none pollen months or maybe I'm just getting old. 

Return route I did come up with a nice one that swept south of Ilford which would drop Ian et al at Upminster whilst we then ride East back into town. I'll put it up later.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2011)

HaloJ said:


> No blame apportioned other than towards myself. Speed wise I've just been out on my normal commute replacement route but this time with the HR monitor. I'm most certainly slower due to a higher heart rate than I was during the none pollen months or maybe I'm just getting old.
> 
> Return route I did come up with a nice one that swept south of Ilford which would drop Ian et al at Upminster whilst we then ride East back into town. I'll put it up later.
> 
> Abs




Don't worry about me (and Ross for that matter) as have a route already worked out for home.


----------



## 139NI (26 Jul 2011)

Alberto said:


> Looking forward to riding with you all Ian
> 
> Way back through the start point would work for me, need to get back to NW5 from there.
> 
> Alberto



I think i will do this if i can get the time off work and i will get you to your door if thats what it takes [if i dont drop off first that is]. 

Being ignorant now but is the route hilly at all, only my bike is a bit weighty for too much climbing...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2011)

139NI said:


> I think i will do this if i can get the time off work and i will get you to your door if thats what it takes [if i dont drop off first that is].
> 
> Being ignorant now but is the route hilly at all, only my bike is a bit weighty for too much climbing...





Not that hilly at all. You will be fine Will...


----------



## HaloJ (26 Jul 2011)

Riders : 
139NI - if time off work
Alberto
HaloJ
Ianrauk
iZap - will decide on Friday
lilolee - meeting at Blackmore
martin235
philk56 - + 1
origamist
rb58
SteveVW
StuAff

Out :
tynan - pass declined, press ganged into cheap slave labour

139NI this is the Garmin data from the last time we did this ride for your peace of mind. http://connect.garmi...tivity/66020042


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jul 2011)

and, once again, apologies. I'm Dr. Bike-ing on the seafront at Brighton


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2011)

i'd love to join you lot, but i'm away that day (300k audax from stevenage). the weather forecast looks promising so far.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> i'd love to join you lot, but i'm away that day (300k audax from stevenage). the weather forecast looks promising so far.



Good luck!


----------



## stevevw (28 Jul 2011)

I'm in, now Tynan's out


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2011)

Nice one Steve......


----------



## Ess (28 Jul 2011)

Hi there
I'm a newbie to this site. I've done 4 centuries this year including my first Dun Run. I would love to come along if that's ok. I live in Stratford so I would see if the train stops there instead of cycling to LSS. I'd say my average is about 12 mph but if I wouldnt want to hold you guys up!!
Ess


----------



## HaloJ (28 Jul 2011)

Ess said:


> Hi there
> I'm a newbie to this site. I've done 4 centuries this year including my first Dun Run. I would love to come along if that's ok. I live in Stratford so I would see if the train stops there instead of cycling to LSS. I'd say my average is about 12 mph but if I wouldnt want to hold you guys up!!
> Ess



You're more than welcome but we usually ride at a 14 or 15mpg average so please be aware that it maybe faster than you are used to.

As for meeting in Stratford we do actually pass directly in front of the station (Great Eastern Road) and I estimate (using last times data) that we'll be passing there about 8:30.

It's easy to pick up those that we already know at certain points along the route but more difficult with those we don't. If you think you'll be ok with the pace let us know what to expect (what bike/attire) and we'll keep an eye open for you.

Abs


----------



## simgsxr (28 Jul 2011)

Please add me for this one, it will be a little warmer than when we rode this in January & I would not want to miss out on the fish & chips. I will travel up with Stevevw.


----------



## rb58 (29 Jul 2011)

Sorry gang, I'm bailing. I have a sore ankle and have had a long ride planned for Sunday for quite a while, and I think two on successive days might be chancing it too much. Instead I think I'll pootle over to Optilabs in Croydon and get fitted up for some new glasses.

Have a good one.


----------



## Ess (29 Jul 2011)

Ok thanks so much for the reply. I will give it a miss. I hope that you have a good ride!
Cheers




HaloJ said:


> You're more than welcome but we usually ride at a 14 or 15mpg average so please be aware that it maybe faster than you are used to.
> 
> As for meeting in Stratford we do actually pass directly in front of the station (Great Eastern Road) and I estimate (using last times data) that we'll be passing there about 8:30.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaloJ (29 Jul 2011)

Ess said:


> Ok thanks so much for the reply. I will give it a miss. I hope that you have a good ride!
> Cheers



Ok, then may I suggest that instead, get up early on Sunday morning and ride to Wellington arch and meet up with the Sunday London ride? Good bunch of peeps, meandering conversational pace to lots of different parts of London.

Abs


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2011)

Ok - see you at Liverpool St Station at 8am. We meet at the Bishopgate entrance?


----------



## HaloJ (29 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> Ok - see you at Liverpool St Station at 8am. We meet at the Bishopgate entrance?



Junction of Liverpool Street and Old Broad Street. Flat area outside Muck D's.

Street view link


Abs


----------



## HaloJ (29 Jul 2011)

London Liverpool Street to Maldon and back
Saturday July 30th at 8am 


Junction of Liverpool Street and Old Broad Street near Muck D's.
Street view of location


Outbound route : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/552840
Return route : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/552887

Riders : 
139NI - *if time off work*
Alberto
HaloJ
Ianrauk
iZap - *will decide on Friday*
lilolee - meeting at Blackmore
martin235
philk56 - + 1
origamist
simgsxr
SteveVW
StuAff

Out :
rb58 - kinda double booked
tynan - pass declined, press ganged into cheap slave labour


You should all have a PM with my mobile number shortly. Could those that are undecided/unconfirmed (139NI & iZap) let us know your participation.

Abs


----------



## Jonah (29 Jul 2011)

Sorry I missed this one Abs, you pass 1/4 mile from my house on the way back as well.


----------



## patheticshark (30 Jul 2011)

Hello. I saw you lot on my way back from Maldon this morning, on Mill Road. I was the girl on the Trek with oil all over her face (a strong look, I think you'll agree). Hope you had/are having a good ride.


----------



## lilolee (30 Jul 2011)

Being a lightweight and only doing 60 miles, I've got home nice and early.

A good ride as ever and a nice bunch of people again. I wimped out on the Fish'n'Chips, but those doing a full turn deserved it.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2011)

Well I'm back. 108.7 miles for me in wonderful company and fantastic weather!!! 

Even my GPS behaved itself (two problems both rational so at least I'm prepared in t'future!)

The fish and chips in Maldon are fantastic, it's worth riding there just for them!!!


----------



## User10571 (30 Jul 2011)

Did you go to the same place as last time, in Heybridge Basin?


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2011)

patheticshark said:


> Hello. I saw you lot on my way back from Maldon this morning, on Mill Road. I was the girl on the Trek with oil all over her face (a strong look, I think you'll agree). Hope you had/are having a good ride.



I think I spotted you - you were going in the opposite direction - I waved at you as we crossed. 

Thanks to Abs for organinsing and doing a sterling job generally (we'll forget about the bit at the beginning!). 

The half way cafe was very nice - make sure no one tells Martin that a fellow patron knocked his bike over!

Food at Maldon was well worth the wait and the partial ride back (bailing at Shenfield) was great. 

Weather was very nice - warm, but not sweltering and a light wind.

There was minor crash (beware fiddling with the fork lock-out when a kerb is close by), but the guy in question carried on like a trooper.

Only a couple of minor mechanicals and we were rolling along at an av mov speed of 15mph - not too shabby.

Thanks to one and all!


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> Did you go to the same place as last time, in Heybridge Basin?



Yes - lots of tables and wasps outside.


----------



## patheticshark (30 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> I think I spotted you - you were going in the opposite direction - I waved at you as we crossed.



Sounds likely - there was lots of smiling and waving, which was nice. I wasn't actually supposed to be there; my intention was to ride to Southend and back this morning but it was early and I got confused and went down the wrong road, and I do Maldon and back fairly regularly (I live in Stratford, so my regular routes tend to go out that way) so I just kept going. Sounds like you guys had more fun though; mine was more of a get to Maldon, turn around and come back affair. By the way, not sure if you've been but the Blue Boar Hotel is the main outlet for the Maldon Brewery and has tasty food too; it's my usual watering hole when riding down there with others. http://www.blueboarmaldon.co.uk/


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2011)

Another great ride. And a great turn out considering the late announcement of the ride. So we had, Myself, HaloJ, Martint238, User3143, 139NI, Alberto, lilolee who joined us at the tea stop at Blackmore, philk56 & son Elliot, origamist, simgsxr. SteveVW & getting up at 4.20am to join us, StuAff.


A nice speedy ride was had with just the one mechanical which we managed to eek out to Blackmore and very little faffage which meant arriving at both Blackmore and Maldon near as on time as dammit.


I remember seeing patheticshark.. big smile on her face as we all said hello. 






On the way back people split and I made my own way back to home. 

118 Miles for the day at a +15mph avg...thanks all for making it a great ride.

Route map *here*


----------



## HaloJ (30 Jul 2011)

Back myself, 10 minutes later than I'd announced to Andy due to the police closing Holloway Road whilst the football match kicked out.

115 miles in total at a +15 average. Fabulous weather and fabulous company. Great road train on the return leg with all of the Central London folk taking a turn at the front into the mild headwind. Slight altercation as we approached the city with a pair of Eastern Europeans threatening violence with a handy club like plank of wood he kept in his boot. Twat.

Such a beautiful ride and I've already suggested we run it one more time this year. I was thinking December to start and finish the year with the ride. Next ride is going to be on the 20th August can't quite remember the destination. September with as yet no date will be the Olympic Road Route once more.

Thanks all for a fantastic day!

This is my Garmin data, sans cadence as for some reason it packed up but including heart rate data.

http://connect.garmi...ivity/102833885

Abs

EDIT : Some highlights of the ride for me were

seeing house martins flying above us. Something we don't see often in North London we just have lots of swifts
Steve's face when I told him that dandelions were in the same family as daisy. I was going to carry on about thistles being there as well but thought he looked too stunned.
Demi-bonking on the way into Maldon. Not had that happen for a while. It took until a bit after lunch for me to find my legs again.
Seeing my second red admiral butterly of the year.
Will telling a driver off for pulling out on us.


----------



## 139NI (30 Jul 2011)

Fab ride - Cheers to Abs for organising.

Weather, people and route - super







Summation of the day for me,, 

1) 110 joyous miles.

2) Potential violent confrontation involving 2 eastern europeans.

3) Dude pulling out on us from minor road, then contesting our right of way when spoken to. 

4) McDonalds, complete with McFlurry for dinner.





What a day, Forkin'hell..

W!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> The half way cafe was very nice - make sure no one tells Martin that a fellow patron knocked his bike over!



Too late! Although I hadn't realised until Abs said "Who's bike was knocked over?" and handed me a bar end that had fallen out! It also explained the chain being on the small chainring!!


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2011)

Another cracking ride. Splendid company, great tea stop, great lunch stop, excellent weather, and an excellent route. And even I wasn't slow, though my average was 'only' 14.4 (OMG, 5% slower!  ). Doing the return leg was definitely the right call, I felt up to it beforehand and I was comfortable with the pace. Made it back to Waterloo in plenty of time for the faster 7pm train, thanks Will for the last bit. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/102861715 for the outward and http://connect.garmi...ivity/102861693 for the return leg, total mileage for the day, including to and from the station this end, about 110. 
Thanks one and all.


----------



## philk56 (31 Jul 2011)

Finally got back (yesterday evening, not today!) after yet more punctures and other problems. I think these tyres are doomed for the bin. Despite that a very enjoyable ride and 110 miles, so mine and Elliott's first century.

Without wishing to make an Oscar-winning speech a big thanks to Abs for oraganizing and helping at at the cafe stop with my BOGOF special offer on punctures. Equally big thanks for SteveVW and simgsxr for patiently guiding us back via Hertford and the supply of inner tubes and malt loaf. After the third puncture I was ready to throw the bike into the river we were cycling alongside but we got it sorted. And good to meet everyone else.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2011)

Gutted to have missed this, but I think I made the right call. I did a round trip to Whitstable with a friend who is a recent convert to road cycling after years of mountain biking, and my ankle is now seriously sore. Two long rides in two days would have been too much.

I've pointed Paul at CycleChat and FNRttC and I'm pretty sure he'll be along to some fairly soon.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## Alberto (31 Jul 2011)

Another excellent ride, thanks very much Abs for putting the routes together and taking us all the way back into London. Very glad I met some new faces and had a chance to explore a little bit more of the English countryside. Perhaps even one day I will end up drinking tea on the half way stops ! Definetely I will order fish & chips and not burger next time!

Hopefully will see most of you on the upcoming night/100 miles rides

Alberto


----------



## simgsxr (1 Aug 2011)

As said previously, thanks Abs for another superb day out. Great company, weather & food, what more could we want? 103 miles for me a bit more for Steve & an impressive display of how to crash land in a ford (the water variety) Although battered (more than the fish he consumed at lunch) he carried on for the next 40 miles. Congratulations to Phil & Elliott for their first 100+ miles.


----------



## stevevw (1 Aug 2011)

Crash? What are you talking about, my bike was dirty and needed a wash plus I was hot so went for a swim.


----------



## simgsxr (1 Aug 2011)




----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2011)

Great pics. That was a fantastic day out. One of the other highlights was cycling across London Bridge on the way in. Very little traffic and the whole London skyline under bright blue sky.


----------



## simgsxr (1 Aug 2011)

stevevw said:


> Crash? What are you talking about, my bike was dirty and needed a wash plus I was hot so went for a swim.





Well I must say you entered the water with the elegance of a fosbury flop & thrashed about in the crystal clear water (still attached to the pedals) like a salmon during the spawning season


----------



## philk56 (2 Aug 2011)

> Well I must say you entered the water with the elegance of a fosbury flop & thrashed about in the crystal clear water (still attached to the pedals) like a salmon during the spawning season




And I was trying to be diplomatic and not mention the incident


----------



## Tynan (2 Aug 2011)

Tynan is driving to the Dordogne on the 20th August


----------



## stevevw (3 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> Tynan is driving to the Dordogne on the 20th August




?

So will I on the 10th September


----------



## redjedi (3 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> Tynan is driving to the Dordogne on the 20th August



??????


----------



## HaloJ (3 Aug 2011)

stevevw said:


> ?
> 
> So will I on the 10th September



Damn that means you'll miss Septembers ride which is likely to the the 10th.

Abs


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2011)

Tynan said:


> Tynan is driving to the Dordogne on the 20th August






redjedi said:


> ??????



Tynan has a Lot to do, Luke. That's all.


----------

